# RIP Nextel



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Any body out there in the Nextel 2G stone age like me?

I'm pretty stoked about finally getting my very first personal smart phone device. I don't know if it will be an apple product, or another brand. Nextel's going kaput by June of this year I hear.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What happened to their walkie-talkie feature? I thought that was very wide spread. Somebody else pick it up, or just no one using it anymore?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> What happened to their walkie-talkie feature? I thought that was very wide spread. Somebody else pick it up, or just no one using it anymore?


As far as I understand it, Sprint assumed Nextel some time ago, and is now dropping them because the 2G technology is a drag on their more current system. Sprint will have a two way radio service. I think it's called Direct Talk.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I had nextel for years when I had employee's in Arizona. It worked well and several of my contractor's were on it as well.I have at&t now and they have it,called push to talk, but no employee's and everyone has cell phone's so no need for it now.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

When Nextel came out is was the biggest thing in new construction in Fl
Every gc had it and all the subs too.Never heard a phone ring on job site always that beep beep :blink: That was also a time when trades were trades

Shows how times are changing .... 
In fl at lease the "painters" are wearing blue jeans & twitter each other and the only thing they know about paint is the boss give them a bucket of paint and told them to roll the walls .... 

:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> When Nextel came out is was the biggest thing in new construction in Fl
> Every gc had it and all the subs too.Never heard a phone ring on job site always that beep beep :blink: That was also a time when trades were trades
> 
> Shows how times are changing ....
> ...


 Here in Bama, only the bosses twitter each other.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Never really liked direct connect when we had it years ago. So glad I do not hear that chirp-chirp sound anymore. It still haunts my nightmares though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I was with them for_ years_, and loved it. I can still remember being in Los Vegas in 2004 for a PDCA convention and using PTT to get ahold of the guys. I thought that was pretty neat. Dropped them shortly thereafter because I found a cheaper plan.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was with them for_ years_, and loved it. I can still remember being in Los Vegas in 2004 for a PDCA convention and using PTT to get ahold of the guys. I thought that was pretty neat. Dropped them shortly thereafter because I found a cheaper plan.


Went with the lowest guy huh?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What can I say? :whistling2:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was with them for_ years_, and loved it. I can still remember being in Los Vegas in 2004 for a PDCA convention and using PTT to get ahold of the guys. I thought that was pretty neat. Dropped them shortly thereafter because I found a cheaper plan.


 I was at that convention in vegas and did the very same thing.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i use to have nextel... the chirp was the greatest thing ever.. if i could email and chirp id never call or text again.. i know android has an app that is the same as chirp but alot of my guys dont have smwart phones as of now


----------

